#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Чакравартин

## Dron

Как переводится?

----------


## Юй Кан

_Чакра-вартин_ = букв. "поворачивающий/вращающий колесо".

----------

Dron (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> _Чакра-вартин_ = букв. "поворачивающий/вращающий колесо".


Есть ли иные смыслы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть ли иные смыслы?


Тут ввести cakravartin.

----------

Rushny (17.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> rolling everywhere without obstruction


Вообще другой смысл, кардинально.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще другой смысл, кардинально.


Это всего лишь один из вариантов (не самый полный) раскрытия _того же самого_ смысла — в определённом контексте...
И, стало быть, ничего кардинального, если помнить о контекстозависимости.

----------


## Dron

> Это всего лишь один из вариантов (не самый полный) раскрытия _того же самого_ смысла — в определённом контексте...
> И, стало быть, ничего кардинального, если помнить о контекстозависимости.


Предлагаю помнить о контекстозависимости относительно буддизма. Здесь же форум посвящен буддизму, а не, допустим, творчеству группы "Мираж".

----------


## Vladiimir

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakravartin
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Чакравартин
http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/kultura_...KRAVARTIN.html

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я слышала неоднократно перевод чакравартина -„вращающий колесо (учения)" :Smilie:  why not? :Smilie: 

.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Предлагаю помнить о контекстозависимости относительно буддизма. Здесь же форум посвящен буддизму, а не, допустим, творчеству группы "Мираж".


Так вспоминайте же и помните, если есть что, именно в контексте буддизма, не отвлекаясь на "Вообще другой смысл, кардинально". : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я слышала неоднократно перевод чакравартина -„вращающий колесо (учения)" why not?


Если вдаваться, то вот период в Лалитавистаре, где подробно объясняется значение эпитета _чакравартин_ в "социальном" : ) смысле.
А так -- да: в контексте духовном (применительно ко второму пути) этот эпитет переводится именно как "вращающий колесо  [Дхармы/Закона/Учения]".

----------

Rushny (17.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А так -- да: в контексте духовном (применительно ко второму пути) этот эпитет переводится именно как "вращающий колесо  [Дхармы/Закона/Учения]".


Вы сколько раз встречали в текстах, что Будду называют Чакравартином?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы сколько раз встречали в текстах, что Будду называют Чакравартином?


Не помню. Встречный вопрос: сколько раз Вам встречалось в текстах сочетание "поворот колеса Учения"?

----------


## Dron

> Не помню. Встречный вопрос: сколько раз Вам встречалось в текстах сочетание "поворот колеса Учения"?


Определенно более одного.
Будда и Чакравартин - противоположности, два варианта реализовать мегатонны заслуг.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Определенно более одного.
> Будда и Чакравартин - противоположности, два варианта реализовать мегатонны заслуг.


Ранее было внятно пояснено: эпитет _чакравартин_ может иметь как смысл "социальный", неприложимый к Будде, так и смысл духовный или наставнический, Будде соответствующий.

----------


## Dron

> Ранее было внятно пояснено: эпитет _чакравартин_ может иметь как смысл "социальный", неприложимый к Будде, так и смысл духовный или наставнический, Будде соответствующий.


Возможно. ПРиведите пример, где Будду называют Чакравартином.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно. ПРиведите пример, где Будду называют Чакравартином.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дхармачакра : )

----------


## Dron

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дхармачакра : )


Там ни разу Будду не называют Чакравартином.

----------


## Юй Кан

История буддизма в Индии традиционно разделяется буддистами на три периода, получивших название «Три поворота дхармачакры». Вращение колеса символизирует изложение и объяснение Закона для спасения всех живых существ. Таким образом, Будда является «вращателем колеса» (Чакравартин).
И на этом -- хватит, даже если кому-то -- мало. : )

----------

Rushny (17.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Чакравартин это больше светский Владыка вроде. Царь государства или большей территории - планеты например какой-нибудь, который покровительствует и оберегает Дхарму Будды, способствует ее развитию. У него есть золотое колесо с тысячью спицами которое исполняет множество функций. Его можно использовать также помимо чисто дхармических целей как транспорт, оружие и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> История буддизма в Индии традиционно разделяется буддистами на три периода, получивших название «Три поворота дхармачакры». Вращение колеса символизирует изложение и объяснение Закона для спасения всех живых существ. Таким образом, Будда является «вращателем колеса» (Чакравартин).
> И на этом -- хватит, даже если кому-то -- мало. : )


Не хватит, очень похоже на додумывание автора статьи. Примеры из сутр, где Будда называется Чакравартином вы привести, как я понял, не можете?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Примеры из сутр, где Будда называется Чакравартином вы привести, как я понял, не можете?


Такого ни разу никому и не сулил. : ))

----------


## Dron

> Такого ни разу никому и не сулил. : ))


В итоге, всякий, называющий Будду Чакравартином должен понимать, что никто, кроме автора статьи в Викип. его горячих порывов не поддерживает, верно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В итоге, всякий, называющий Будду Чакравартином должен понимать, что никто, кроме автора статьи в Викип. его горячих порывов не поддерживает, верно?


В итоге, всякий, включая Дрона, должен бы понимать разницу между "соц." и дух. эпитетами, и вот тогда всё в этом смысле будет верно.

----------


## Dron

> В итоге, всякий, включая Дрона, должен бы понимать разницу между "соц." и дух. эпитетами, и вот тогда всё в этом смысле будет верно.


Духовного эпитета "Чакравартин" пока что не замечено нигде, кроме как в предположениях автора статьи в ВП и участника Юй Кана. Верно?)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пока что с первой попытки Дрону не удалось заметить этот вариант эпитета даже в Вики, уж не говоря, что о том же варианте сказала и Пема...
Итого: нас уже -- трое, а Дрон, пока что, -- один-одинёшенек, ан всё порывается и порывается предписать всякому свои личные сугубые "верно"...
Ну и пущай его порывается, верно? : ))

----------


## Dron

> Пока что с первой попытки Дрону не удалось заметить этот вариант эпитета даже в Вики, уж не говоря, что о том же варианте сказала и Пема...
> Итого: нас уже -- трое, а Дрон, пока что, -- один-одинёшенек, ан всё порывается и порывается предписать всякому свои личные сугубые "верно"...
> Ну и пущай его порывается, верно? : ))


В плане количества мнений вы безоговорочно лидируете. 
Посчитаем ка их еще раз:
1) Автор статьи
2) Юй Кан
3) Пема (по словам Юй Кана).
Итог:
Духовного эпитета "Чакравартин" пока что не замечено нигде, кроме как в предположениях автора статьи в ВП и участника Юй Кана,и участницы Пемы (по мнению Юй Кана) Верно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В плане количества мнений вы безоговорочно лидируете.


То, что Дрон, наконец, не без помощи Юй Кана, прилежно сложив в столбик трёх, получил, надеюсь, именно три (а не два, не один и не ни одного), продолжая порываться, но так и не признав, что вращающего колесо Дхармы можно именовать именно "вращающим колесо" ака "чакравартином", это -- верно. : )
Фсё, дальше об этом -- без меня.

----------


## Dron

> То, что Дрон, наконец, не без помощи Юй Кана, прилежно сложив в столбик трёх, получил, надеюсь, именно три (а не два, не один и ни одного), продолжая порываться, но так и не признав, что вращающего колесо Дхармы можно именовать "вращающим колесо" ака "чакравартином", это -- верно. : )
> Фсё, дальше об этом -- без меня.


"Фсё" у вас было раньше...Но, судя по происходящему, в вашей персональной вселенной может быть несколько концов света... Чему я очень рад, иначе не имел бы возможности общаться с вами.



> но так и не признав, что вращающего колесо Дхармы можно именовать "вращающим колесо" ака "чакравартином"


Вращающего колесо Дхармы можно признать вращающим колесо, не вопрос. В русском языке это очень легко происходит. Вопрос - делал ли это кто нибудь до 2010 года месяца октября? Не является ли это бесполезным новоделом?

----------


## Нико

> То, что Дрон, наконец, не без помощи Юй Кана, прилежно сложив в столбик трёх, получил, надеюсь, именно три (а не два, не один и не ни одного), продолжая порываться, но так и не признав, что вращающего колесо Дхармы можно именовать именно "вращающим колесо" ака "чакравартином", это -- верно. : )
> Фсё, дальше об этом -- без меня.


Уважаемый Дрон, видимо, исходит из того, что царевичу Гаутаме пророчествовали стать либо царём-чакравартином, либо вселенским Учителем Закона.

----------


## Dron

> Уважаемый Дрон, видимо, исходит из того, что царевичу Гаутаме пророчествовали стать либо царём-чакравартином, либо вселенским Учителем Закона.


А ты из чего исходишь? Поучаствуй чем нибудь, помимо констатации, будь милостива.

----------


## Нико

> А ты из чего исходишь? Поучаствуй чем нибудь, помимо констатации, будь милостива.


Буду милостива. Я лично не встречала пока такого эпитета Будды: Чакравартин. Это ведь специальный термин, применяемый только в отношении мирских правителей вселенной. Но это в принципе не означает, что его не может быть где-нибудь. 

Помнится, где-то читала, что какой-то человек, делая свои духовные практики, молился о том, чтобы стать чакравартином. И Будда (или кто-то) посетовал, что он в этом случае не достигнет высшего просветления. Точную цитату привести не могу. Увы и ах.

----------


## Dron

Как бы ты перевела тогда этот термин?

----------


## Нико

> Как бы ты перевела тогда этот термин?


Ну, вращающий колесо. Устойчивое выражение, преимущественно относящееся к мирскому правителю вселенной.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, вращающий колесо. Устойчивое выражение, преимущественно относящееся к мирскому правителю вселенной.


Может "колесящий, где вздумается"?

----------


## Нико

> Может "колесящий, где вздумается"?


И такое может быть. )))) Но только не в буддийских писаниях.

----------


## Dron

> И такое может быть. )))) Но только не в буддийских писаниях.


По смыслу- самое то. Т.е. некто, чья колесница беспрепятственно ездит везде. В физическом и социальном плане.

----------


## Калкий

*Абхидхармакоша. Локанирдеша.
*
95.  Появление   чакравартинов  — [в  периоды  продолжительности   жизни]
не  ниже восьмидесяти  тысяч.
Чакравартины  появляются  [в  периоды]  продолжительности  человечес-
кой  жизни  от  бесконечности  до  восьмидесяти  тысяч  лет,   не  меньше,
ибо когда  жизнь  короче  этого,  [то  мир]  не есть  подходящее  вместилище  для
их  славного  предназначения.
Их  сущность  —  управление  миром;  отсюда  и  наименование  —   чакра-
вартин,  или  Вселенский  Правитель.  Чакравартины  —  четырех  типов:
с  золотой,  серебряной, бронзовой  и  железной  чакрами.
У  них [соответственно]  золотая,  серебряная, бронзовая и железная чакры.
Первый  из них —  высший,  второй  —  менее высокий, третий —  средний,
четвертый  —  низший.
Они,  в обратном  порядке  [перечисления],
96.  [правят]   одним,  двумя,  тремя  и  четырьмя   континентами.
Тот, у  кого железная чакра,  —  владыка одного континента, у  кого брон-
зовая  —  двух, у  кого серебряная  —  трех и у  кого золотая  —  четырех. Это
объяснение  дается в  «Праджняпти[-шастре»].
В сутре, однако, [говорится] только о золотой чакре ввиду ее превосходства: 
«Если  посвященному  на царство царю из  [варны]  кшатриев, который в
пятнадцатый  день  упошадха,  омыв  голову  и  выполнив  [все]  требуемые
нравственные предписания, поднялся  на верхнюю террасу дворца  в сопро-
вождении множества министров,  в  тот  же день  на  востоке  является
драгоценная чакра с тысячью  спиц[-лучей],  со ступицей  и ободом,  совер-
шенная во всех отношениях, прекрасная,  несотворенная, божественная,  вся
из  золота,  то  [именно]  этот  царь и  есть чакравартин».
Так  появляется  чакравартин.
Как  и  будд,  двух  [чакравартинов]   одновременно  не бывает.
В  сутре сказано:  «Невозможно  [как  в  настоящее  время, так]  невоз-
можно  [и  в  будущем]    появление  двух  татхагат,  архатов,  Истинно
Просветленных  без  того,  чтобы  один  не  предшествовал  второму.  Та-
кой  возможности   не  существует,   однако  возможно    существование
одного  татхагаты.  Как  татхагата,  так  и  чакравартин» .
Здесь  необходимо прояснить  следующее: обозначает ли [слово] «мир»
Вселенную,  состоящую из трех  тысяч  великой  тысячи  миров,  или же все
мировые системы?
Одни  полагают, что в других  [Вселенных] будды  не появляются  одно-
временно.
—  Почему?
—   Не существует препятствия  для  силы  Бхагавана. И  один Бхагаван
всесилен  повсюду.  Где  один  будда  не  был  бы  в  состоянии  обратить [в
Учение] тех, кто должен быть обращен, там и другой также не мог бы [это
сделать].  Как сказано в сутре:
«Если  бы  некто,  о Шарипутра,  приблизившись   к тебе, спросил  бы:
"Есть  ли  какой-либо  шраман  или  брахман,  кто  был  бы  равен  шрама-
ну  Гаутаме,  тому,  кто достиг  Совершенного Просветления?",   то  что
ответил  бы  ты  на  такой  вопрос?
—  Если  бы  некто, о достопочтенный,  приблизившись  ко мне,  задал
бы  такой вопрос, то  я  ответил  бы  ему  так:  "Сейчас  нет  никого  — ни
шрамана, ни  брахмана, —  кто  был  бы равен Бхагавану",  то  есть  тому,
кто  достиг  Совершенного  Просветления. 
—  А  почему  это  так?
—  От  самого Бхагавана  я  слышал,  от  него самого я  воспринял,    что
невозможно [как  в  настоящее  время,  так]  невозможно [и  в  будущем],
чтобы  в  мире появились  двое  татхагат  без  того, чтобы  один  не пред-
шествовал  бы  второму.  Такой  возможности  не   существует».
—   Но  как  [понимать]  в  таком  случае  сказанное  Бхагаваном  в  «Брах-
ма[раджа]-сутре»:  «Мое  господство распространяется  здесь  на  Вселен-
ную,  состоящую  из  трех  тысяч  великой  тысячи   [миров]?»
—   Это  объяснение  [следует  понимать]  не  в  буквальном  смысле.
—   А  каков  здесь  переносный  смысл?
—   [Бхагаван]  взирает  [на  Вселенную]  в  указанных  пределах,  не при-
лагая  ментальных  усилий.  В  случае  же  специальных  усилий  сфера,  охва-
тываемая  зрением будд,  беспредельна.
Последователи других  школ  полагают,  что будды  существуют  и в иных
мировых  системах.
—   Почему  это так?
—   Можно  видеть,  как  множество  [живых  существ]  в  одно  и  то  же
время  занимаются  накоплением условий  [Просветления]. Появление мно-
гих  будд  одновременно в  одном  и том  же  месте,  [то  есть  в  одной  Вселен-
ной,] разумеется,  невозможно, но, с другой  стороны, не существует  никаких
препятствий для  их появления [в  одно и то  же  время]. Следовательно, они
с необходимостью  появляются в разных  мировых системах.  [Поскольку чис-
ло]  мировых  систем беспредельно,  постольку  Бхагаван, хотя  продолжитель-
ность  его  жизни  —  одна  кальпа,  не может  действовать   в  других  бесчис-
ленных мировых системах  так же,  как в  этом мире; тем более  [если, как вы
полагаете,]  продолжительность  его  жизни  как у  обыкновенного  человека.
—  А  каким образом  Будда  действует  в  этом  мире?
—   Если  у  такого-то  индивида  в  такое-то  время  и  в  такой-то  стране
должна  проявиться такая-то  способность  [веры  и т.  д.],  то  благодаря  ус-
транению  изъянов  [психики, то  есть  аффектов и прочего,]  этого  индивида
и  созданию  соответствующих  условий  [такая  способность,  будучи   еще]
непроявленной, проявится, а несовершенная станет совершенной.
Что же  касается приведенной здесь  сутры:  «Невозможно [как  в насто-
ящее  время,  так]   невозможно  [и  в  будущем]   появление  в  этом  мире
двух  татхагат   без  того,  чтобы  один  не  предшествовал  другому»,  то
необходимо прояснить, имеет ли она в виду одну эту космическую систему или
же  все.
Существование  [нескольких]  чакравартинов  в  этой  мировой  системе
также  невозможно, поскольку их одновременное появление отрицается, как
и  [в  случае]  с  буддами.  Если  же  допустить  это,  то  почему  в  таком  слу-
чае  не  допустить  также  и  [одновременного]  появления во  Вселенной  [не-
скольких]  будд,  что  само  по себе  есть  благо? 
Если  появление  многих  [будд  и  чакравартинов]  во  многих  Вселенных
и возможно, то  [от  этого]  не может  быть  ничего плохого.  [Напротив,] для
многих  миров  благодаря  процветанию и окончательному  освобождению 
от  этого может  быть  лишь польза.
—   Итак, почему  же  в  одной  [Вселенной]  не появляются двое  татхагат
одновременно ?
—  Потому что в этом нет необходимости, а также  в силу принятого обета.
Так,  Бодхисаттва  принимает следующий  обет:  «В  этом  слепом мире,  ли-
шенном поводыря, да  явлюсь  я  Буддой,  защитником   всех беззащитных]»
[Кроме  того,]  по  причине  почитания, или  благоговения,  и  необходимости
торопиться:   при одном  будде  благоговение  перед  ним возрастает  в край-
ней степени, и [люди,]  понимающие, что трудно  обрести подобного ему и что
после  его ухода  или паринирваны они останутся  беспомощными, очень то-
ропятся  практически  претворить  его  наставления.
Каким же  образом  чакравартины, господствующие  над всей землей  бла-
годаря  золотой  и прочим чакрам, достигают  такого  господства?
Они   торжествуют  победу  благодаря  приглашению,
собственному  приходу,  сражению и  оружию.
К  тому,  кто  владеет  золотой  чакрой,  мелкие правители  сами обраща-
ются с приглашением: «Эти  страны процветают для  Вашего  Величества, они
изобильны, проникнуты миром и покоем, щедры  на подаяние, населены мно-
жеством  простого народа   и образованными людьми.  Правьте  ими, о  Вла-
дыка!  Мы  же  станем  слугами  Вашего  Величества».
Тот, у  кого серебряная [чакра],  сам приходит к ним, а затем они скром-
но  покоряются  ему.
Тот,  у  кого бронзовая  [чакра],  придя к ним, устраивает  сражение, а
затем  [все]  покоряются  ему.
Тот,  у  кого  железная  [чакра],  приходит  к  этим  [правителям   ма-
лых  государств], они взаимно  бряцают оружием, затем  [правители] скло-
няются перед ним.
Однако  все  чакравартины  [достигают  господства]
без    насилия.
Даже  одерживая  победу  с  помощью оружия,  они [никого] не  убивают,
а  победив,  наставляют  живые  существа  на  десять  благих  путей  деятель-
ности.  В  результате   эти  [живые  существа]  рождаются  среди  бо-
гов.
В  сутре  сказано: «Ввиду  появления   в мире царственных   чакраварти-
нов  в  нем  появляются    также  семь  сокровищ:  сокровище-чакра, сокро-
вище-слон,  сокровище-лошадь,   сокровище-драгоценность,   сокровище-
жена, сокровище-казначей  и   сокровище-министр» 
—   Каким  образом  слон  и т.  д.,  перечисленные  среди  живых  существ,
рождаются  благодаря  действию,  то  есть  карме,  другого?
—   Никто  не  может  родиться  благодаря  чужой  деятельности.  Однако
если живое  существо  накопило [следствия  прошлой] деятельности,  ведущие
[к  рождению]  в связи  [с  рождением]  чакравартина,  то  при появлении чак-
равартина  эти  прошлые  действия  порождают  и само  живое  существо.
—  Только  это  и отличает  чакравартина  от  других  царей?
—   Есть  и другое  отличие:  например, тридцать  два  признака  Великой
личности, как и у  будд.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, вращающий колесо.


Коловратчик.

----------


## Dron

> Коловратчик.


К чему уменьшительный суффикс, Денис?

----------

